# Hymer immobiliser



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

We are thinking of buying a 2.5ltr Fiat LHD 1998 Hymer B584 and are surprised that the seller believes it does not have an immobiliser so suppose I should have one fitted. Does anyone have any idea how much one will cost and a recommended installer in Buckinghamshire?

Many thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you will find that it does have an immobiliser fitted. Have a look at the key fobs that come with the vehicle. If they are fairly thick it means that there is a transponder in them for the immobiliser. There will also probably be a key symbol that illuminates on the dashboard lights for a few seconds when the key is turned. When the light goes out it means that the immobiliser has successfully communicated with the transponder.

If you want another immobiliser fitted then I would think that a Cat 2 Thatcham approved immobiliser should be less that £200. Look in yellow pages for car alarm retailers and fitters.

JohnW


----------

